# Love my Freeloaders, but anxious for eggs



## Miguel Frio (Oct 27, 2020)

I have some great looking and fun hens they are all 6-8 months old and came from three different farms.

juat curious if anyone thinks they look matured enough for egg laying. Everything I've read says they are but it's Getting cold here in MA and no eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be looking for a hidden nest. Some of them have red enough combs that they should be laying. 

They may or may not quit laying for Winter. Some birds that are just reaching maturity can lay off and on through the winter months.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said. Welcome to the Forum and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m hoping this is the case with my Jackie, too! She’s just hit the 6 mo mark (what?!? So fast?!?) and still- no eggs. While we were gone however, her comb turned much more red and grew ever so slightly, so I’m hoping!! I keep hearing the D’Uccle lay some yummy tiny eggs- I just want one! Come on Jackie-Jack!! 

I hope your chickens start laying for you too!!! My SLWyandottes started laying right on 18 weeks- nuts!


----------

